Ask HN: What podcasts do you listen to about the latest scientific discoveries? - AHappyCamper
======
nkb_
60 seconds science [0]

References: 0\. [https://www.scientificamerican.com/podcast/60-second-
science...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/podcast/60-second-science/)

Edit: 60 seconds science has a nugget of science news a day. It is a quick way
to highlight a topic and a breakthrough in the area. When I like the info I
dig further into the topic.

